# How many follicles is normal ?



## Jean4

While browsing the net I've found lost of stories of multiple follicles when being treated with drugs - I thought it was usual to have only 1 - is it normal to have more than 1 ?

Sorry if this seems a silly question, but there seems to be so many statistics out there - hope you can help


----------



## peter

Jean4 said:


> While browsing the net I've found lost of stories of multiple follicles when being treated with drugs - I thought it was usual to have only 1 - is it normal to have more than 1 ?
> 
> Sorry if this seems a silly question, but there seems to be so many statistics out there - hope you can help


1 in normal in an unstimulated cycle, anything up to 40 in a stimulated cycle.

Regards,

Peter


----------

